# Looking to fish in Venice May 19



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm looking to take my brother (Coast guard) fishing out of Venice on Saturday, May 19. Any suggestions on who or where to go? Anyone want to partner up on a trip? Are there any "party boats" or are they all just 1-6 people private charters? Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I will be there the week after. Good luck


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

We're going again May 15th 
http://www.tmgfc.com/OurCaptains/RimmerCovington/tabid/68/Default.aspx


----------

